# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Βύθιση του Sewol στην Νοτια Κορεα

## mastrokostas

Αλλη μια τραγωδια δυστυχως !!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια φωτογραφια τοιυ απο το marine Traffic !

SEWOL.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε εξέλιξη τεράστια επιχείρηση διάσωσης - Τουλάχιστον δύο νεκροί και 300 αγνοούμενοι*

A3D6E7885FBEF0A9C18751EC894AE5E5.jpg

*Δειτε την ζωντανή μετάδοση του τλεοπτικού σταθμού ΥΤΝ.*

----------


## mastrokostas

Περιεργο τι συνεβει και βυθίστηκε το βαπορι μεσοπελαγα !!!!δυστηχως εχει πολλα θυματα , που είναι μαθητες !

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματικά τραγικό, κρίμα για τα παιδιά και τον κόσμο που χάθηκε! 
Όσα καράβια ήταν κοντά δεν μπορούσαν να δέσουν το πλοίο ώστε να καθυστερήσει η βύθιση και να γλιτώσει περισσότερος κόσμος?

----------


## Ellinis

To άτυχο πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1994 ως FERRY NAMINOUE για την ιαπωνική A Line που έχει αυτά τα ιδιαίτερα καράβια που ταξιδεύουν προς την Οκινάουα. Το επόμενο πλοίο που ναυπήγησε - το 1995 - ήταν το ARIAKE που ανατράπηκε το Νοέμβριο του 2009 εξαιτίας κακοκαιρίας. Το προηγούμενο πλοίο της εταιρίας ήταν το NEW AKATSUKI που είχε καπαρώσει η Σάος αλλά δεν ήρθε ποτέ.

Ας το δούμε με την αρχική φορεσιά του

ferrynaminoue.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά τραγικό, κρίμα για τα παιδιά και τον κόσμο που χάθηκε! 
> Όσα καράβια ήταν κοντά δεν μπορούσαν να δέσουν το πλοίο ώστε να καθυστερήσει η βύθιση και να γλιτώσει περισσότερος κόσμος?


 Αυτό είναι μάλλον απίθανο να μπορέσει να γίνει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To άτυχο πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1994 ως FERRY NAMINOUE για την ιαπωνική A Line που έχει αυτά τα ιδιαίτερα καράβια που ταξιδεύουν προς την Οκινάουα. Το επόμενο πλοίο που ναυπήγησε - το 1995 - ήταν το ARIAKE που ανατράπηκε το Νοέμβριο του 2009 εξαιτίας κακοκαιρίας. Το προηγούμενο πλοίο της εταιρίας ήταν το NEW AKATSUKI που είχε καπαρώσει η Σάος αλλά δεν ήρθε ποτέ.
> 
> Ας το δούμε με την αρχική φορεσιά του
> 
> ferrynaminoue.jpg
> πηγή


 Πρέπει οι Κορεάτες να το είχαν πάρει πρόσφατα διότι πέρσι η Α LINE παρέλαβε το νέο FERRY NAMINOUE από την Μitsubishi.
Φυσικά αυτής της κατηγορίας είναι κ το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ (ex-FERRY AMAMI). Aυτά τα βαπόρια,άγαρμπα σουλούπια,μπορούμε να πούμε  ότι είναι μιά ειδική,σύγχρονη έκδοση φορτηγοποσταλιού: Μπίγα κατάπλωρα,κοντέινερς ιαπωνικού τύπου,επιβάτες κ οχήματα χωρίς να είναι καθαρόαιμο ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

Όπως κ να'ναι,πρόκειται γιά πολύ τραγικό γεγονός.

----------


## Nautilia News

KOREA-SHIP.jpg

*Λιγοστεύουν οι ελπίδες για τους 290 αγνοούμενους
στο ναυάγιο της Ν. Κορέας*

----------


## SteliosK

*«Βαθιά ντροπιασμένος» δηλώνει ο καπετάνιος - Αυξήθηκε στους 14 ο  αριθμός των νεκρών - 282 άνθρωποι αγνοούνται - Εξαιρετικά δύσκολο το  έργο των διασωστών*


04393E9BC146BE6D54551692250D77DF.jpg

Πολύ κρίμα..

----------


## Nautilia News

sewol.jpg

*«Μάχη» για τη διάσωση των 287 αγνοουμένων του ναυαγίου στη Ν. Κορέα (video)*

----------


## zizou

Δυστηχώς αλλά μάλλον θα έχουμε κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτο http://www.naftilia.net/archives/8206 μιλάω για την προτελευταία παράγραφο του δημοσιέυματος.

Που αναφέρει τα εξής.
Στις 28 Σεπτεμβρίου καταδυτική ομάδα του διερεύνησε την περιοχή του πολύνεκρου ναυαγίου, εντόπισε πολλά άψυχα σώματα (περίπου 300) στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου.

----------


## Eng

Οσο κι αν εχω ψαξει δεν εχω βρει την αιτια του ναυαγιου. Παντως - και με συγχωρειτε ολους - αλλα αυτα τα πλοια ειναι μπ@στ@..δοπλοια. Τα εχουν ολα - δειτε το παραπανω ποστ του φιλου Βικτωρα - σαν πολυεργαλειο.. Ας πανε ολα κατευχην..

----------


## cruiser

Κατ αρχας θα ειναι χρησιμο να μαθουμε την αιτια του ναυαγιου, ειναι σημαντικο.
Παντως ενα θεμα που πρεπει να μας απασχοληση ειναι κατα ποσο ο πλοιαρχος ειχε σωστη πληροφοριση για την εκταση τις ζημιας.
Αν ηταν απο διαρροη μετα απο προσκρουση δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ο πλοιαρχος δεν εκτιμησε τιν κατασταση τις ευσταθειας του πλοιου, γρηγορη και αυξανομενη κληση σημενη ανεξελεκτη ευσταθεια, με απροβλεπτες συνεπειες, το ιδιο με το COSTA CONCORDIA, στην περιπτωση του CONCORDIA δεν νομιζω ο πλοιαρχος να μην ηξερε το ρυθμο κατακλησης στα πρωτα 15 λεπτα και οτι το πλοιο δεν σωνετε.
Το ιδιο και εδω και απο οτι καταλαβα η κληση ηταν πολυ αποτομη και γρηγορη αρα το πλοιο εχει χαθει.
Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι σημαντικα για την αποφαση τον πλοιαρχου σε σχεση με την εγκαταληψη.
Και εδω ειναι το μεγαλο διλημα για τον πλοιαρχο, και στην προκημενη περιπτωση τι θα ηταν σωστο, ατακτη εγαταληψη με θυματα η να περιμενη σωστικα μεσα απο στερια η αλλα πλοια?
Οι θαλασσες εκει εναι κρυες και με ρευματα αν επεφτε ο κοσμος στη θαλασσα θα παγωνε!! 
Δεν θελω να δικαιολογισω τον Πλοιαρχο αλλα δυστυχως κρινετε για αυτα που εκανε και για οτι δεν εκανε.
Και στην ατακτη εγαταληψη παλι θα τον κρινανε γιατι σιγουρα θα ειχε πολλα θυματα.
Ολα αυτα τα λεμε με τα στοιχεια που ξερουμε μεχρι τωρα. 
Ξαναλεω το πιο σημαντικο ειναι τι προκαλεσε την κληση και ανατροπη του πλοιου. 
Διαρροη σε επιβατικο πλοιο ειναι πολυ περιπλοκη κατασταση αναγκης με πολλες παραμετρους που αλλαζουν γρηγορα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οσο κι αν εχω ψαξει δεν εχω βρει την αιτια του ναυαγιου. Παντως - και με συγχωρειτε ολους - αλλα αυτα τα πλοια ειναι μπ@στ@..δοπλοια. Τα εχουν ολα - δειτε το παραπανω ποστ του φιλου Βικτωρα - σαν πολυεργαλειο.. Ας πανε ολα κατευχην..


Eυχαριστώ φίλε Εng που αναφέρεσαι στα δικά μου.Αποκλείεται να βρήκε σε ύφαλο (έτσι είπαν) κ να μπατάρισε; Δεν ξέρουμε κ τι μετασκευή έκανε στην Κορέα.Εκεί στην Οκινάουα που πήγαινε σαν  γιαπωνέζικο βγάζει χοντρούς καιρούς

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, εμένα με τρόμαξε η νοοτροπία τους!!! Το πλοίο βούλιαζε και οι επιβάτες έμειναν στις καμπίνες τους επειδή τους το είπαν. Είδατε το βίντεο που έχει τραβηχτεί τη στιγμή της ανατροπής; Όλοι κάθονται στις θέσεις τους μέχρι που πέφτουν κάτω. Τι να πω ... Είπαμε, καλό πράγμα η ηρεμία και η τάξη αλλά, όταν βλέπω πως εντός των επόμενων 10 λεπτών θα είμαι νεκρός, κάτι πρέπει να κάνω. Όχι πανικός, αλλά ούτε και πρόβατο ...

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Δυστυχώς σε αυτό το πολύνεκρο ναυάγιο υπήρχαν πολλά παιδιά. Τα αίτια όμως αν τελικά όπως λένε ίσως και να μην είναι αυτά (πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο). Ας πάρουμε το ενδεχόμενο να κόλλησε το τιμόνι όλο δεξιά η αριστερά. Και όλο το γκαράζ να μετακινήθηκαν τα αυτοκίνητα θα έπεσαν το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο.​ Καμία ευστάθεια δηλαδή?

----------


## Apostolos

Σε όλα τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ όταν γίνει σημαντική μετατόπιση τότε η ευστάθεια πάει περίπατο... Το παράξενο είναι ότι το φορτίο του ήταν container άρα για να μετατοπιστούν πρέπει να συμβαίνουν 2 πράγματα. Αν ήταν χύμα στα γκαράζ, δεν ήταν ασφαλισμένα με twist locks και μπάρες ή αλυσίδες. Αν ήταν πάνω σε Mafis τότε υπήρχαν μεγάλα κενά και ομοίως δεν είχαν ασφαλιστεί σωστά. Και αν κάνει εντύπωση για το άν με το πυδάλιο μπορεί να προκληθεί μεγάλη κλίση, δείτε φώτο από μια αριστερή στην Τήνο το καλοκαίρι με αέρα. Το κλινόμετρο χτυπά πάνω από 10 μοίρες... Σε όλα τα εγχειρίδια φόρτωσης και ευστάθειας αναφέρετε ότι πρέπει να μην τίθεται το πηδάλιο όλο προς γωνία γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος ανατροπής. Πάντως με πιάνουν τα νεύρα μου που αναφέρουν συνέχεια την ηλικία του Α/Φ. Δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου Γ παίρνεις στα 21-22 και μπορείς να εκτελέσεις άνετα τα καθήκοντά σου. Δεν σχολιάζει όμως τα βαθιά γεράματα του Πλοιάρχου που στα 69 του θεωρώ ότι δεν έχεις πλέον την ικανότητα να είσαι Πλοίαρχος.

----------


## Nautilia News

sewol4.jpg
*Κατηγορίες απαγέλθηκαν στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου SEWOL*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Κατ αρχας θα ειναι χρησιμο να μαθουμε την αιτια του ναυαγιου, ειναι σημαντικο.
> Παντως ενα θεμα που πρεπει να μας απασχοληση ειναι κατα ποσο ο πλοιαρχος ειχε σωστη πληροφοριση για την εκταση τις ζημιας.
> Αν ηταν απο διαρροη μετα απο προσκρουση δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ο πλοιαρχος δεν εκτιμησε τιν κατασταση τις ευσταθειας του πλοιου, γρηγορη και αυξανομενη κληση σημενη ανεξελεκτη ευσταθεια, με απροβλεπτες συνεπειες, το ιδιο με το COSTA CONCORDIA, στην περιπτωση του CONCORDIA δεν νομιζω ο πλοιαρχος να μην ηξερε το ρυθμο κατακλησης στα πρωτα 15 λεπτα και οτι το πλοιο δεν σωνετε.
> Το ιδιο και εδω και απο οτι καταλαβα η κληση ηταν πολυ αποτομη και γρηγορη αρα το πλοιο εχει χαθει.
> Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι σημαντικα για την αποφαση τον πλοιαρχου σε σχεση με την εγκαταληψη.
> Και εδω ειναι το μεγαλο διλημα για τον πλοιαρχο, και στην προκημενη περιπτωση τι θα ηταν σωστο, ατακτη εγαταληψη με θυματα η να περιμενη σωστικα μεσα απο στερια η αλλα πλοια?
> Οι θαλασσες εκει εναι κρυες και με ρευματα αν επεφτε ο κοσμος στη θαλασσα θα παγωνε!! 
> Δεν θελω να δικαιολογισω τον Πλοιαρχο αλλα δυστυχως κρινετε για αυτα που εκανε και για οτι δεν εκανε.
> Και στην ατακτη εγαταληψη παλι θα τον κρινανε γιατι σιγουρα θα ειχε πολλα θυματα.
> ...


Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο cruiser. δεν ειναι ευκολη η απόφαση για εγκατάλειψη, ίσως θα έπρεπε αν πουν να μζαευτοπυν οι επιβάτες στους σταθμους συγκέντρωσης ώστε αν γινει γρήγορα η διασωση οταν έφτανε η βοήθεια, αλλά δεν ξερουμε τις συνθηκες και αν ηταν προσβάσιμοι με την κλίση.

Κοιτούσα το στίγμα του βαποριού στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες. Πιθανότατα ειναι το στίγμα όπως προκύπτει από το αποστασιόμετρο λέιζερ (LRF) του ελικοπτέρου σε συνδυασμό με το στίγμα από το GPS του ελικοπτέρου, οπότε είναι το στίγμα του βαποριού αφού εκεί "σκοπεύει" το αποστασιόμετρο.

Στην πρώτη στην αρχή της διάσωσης το βαπόρι ειναι στο στίγμα 34 ° 11.703' Β 125° 57,413' Α
South-Korean-Ferry-Sinks-April-2014-Pictures.jpg
Σην δευτερη οταν έχει μπατάρει για τα καλά και μονο η πλώρη ξενερίζει ειναι 34 ° 12.193' Β 125° 57,4483' Α
1397649270007-ferry041614-022.jpg
Δηλαδή τα δή στίγματα απέχουν περίπου μισό μίλι

Στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο κύκλο το στίγμα του ναυαγίου, το νησάκι Pyongp'ung do στην κάτω μεριά του αποσπάσματος πρέπει να είναι το νησί  που ανφέρθηκε στο σημα κινδύνου και τα ειδησεογραφικά πρακτορία το αναφέρουν Βyungpoong.
Sewol.jpgπηγή αποπάσματος
Στο χάρτη βλέπουμε ότι το ρεύμα ειναι 4 κόμβους και αλλάζει κατεύθυνση όπως διαβάζουμε στον αμερικάνικο πιλότο *εδώ* :
The tidal currents in Maenggol Sudo
run NW from 2 hours after LW until about 2 hours after HW at
Hajo Do, and SE from 2 hours after HW until about 2 hours af-
ter LW at the same island. 
(Δηλαδή καπως σαν τα νερα στον πορθμο του Ευρίπου στη Χαλκίδα)
 
Μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τι θα γινόταν με ανθρώπους στη θάλασσα και λάιφραφτς να παρασύρονται από το ρεύμα αν ειχε γίνει εγκατάλεψη πριν φτασει βοήθεια. 

Σημαντικό ειναι αν μαθουμε τα αιτια ώστε να αποφεχθέι απρόμοι ατυχημα στο μέλλον.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε κάθειρξη 36 ετών καταδικάστηκε ο πλοίαρχος του SEWOL*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ν. Κορέα: Σχέδιο ανέλκυσης του Sewol ένα χρόνο μετά το ναυάγιο*Το κόστος εκτιμάται ότι θα ανέλθει στα περίπου 140 εκατ. δολάρια
*ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ:  10:36 | ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ:  10:55*






emailεκτύπωση 
*Σε περίπου 140 εκατ. δολάρια εκτιμάται ότι θα ανέλθει το κόστος του σχεδίου για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου του Sewol, το οποίο είχε βυθιστεί πριν από έναν χρόνο παρασύροντας στο θάνατο πάνω από 300 άτομα -στην πλειονότητά τους μαθητές. Η κυβέρνηση της Νοτίου Κορέας είχε προαναγγείλει πως θα ανασύρει το πλοίο, στο εσωτερικό του οποίου εκτιμάται ότι βρίσκονται οι τελευταίες σοροί που δεν έχουν ανασυρθεί.

Το Sewol, το οποίο είχε υποστεί μετατροπές που είχαν επηρεάσει την ευστάθειά του, ήταν υπερφορτωμένο και ταξίδευε με υπερβολική ταχύτητα σε στενό, ανατράπηκε και βυθίστηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του δρομολογίου του. Το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε βάθος 44 μέτρων ανοικτά του νησιού Τζίντο.

Από τους νεκρούς, οι 250 ήταν έφηβοι σε σχολική εκδρομή, πολλοί από τους οποίους ακολούθησαν τις οδηγίες του πληρώματος να παραμείνουν στις καμπίνες τους, ακόμα και όταν μέλη του πληρώματος, όπως έδειξε η τηλεόραση, εγκατέλειπαν το βυθιζόμενο πλοίο.

Κυβερνητική επιτροπή κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι θα ήταν δυνατή η ανέλκυση του πλοίου, βάρους 6.800 τόνων, με ένα κόστος 150 δισεκατομμυρίων ουόν (139 εκατ. δολάρια), ανάφερε σε ανακοίνωσή της η κυβέρνηση.

Η εργασία, η οποία η κυβέρνηση ελπίζει ότι θα ξεκινήσει τον Σεπτέμβριο, θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει έως και 18 μήνες και το κόστος μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 200 εκατομμύρια ουόν, ανάλογα με τις μετεωρολογικές συνθήκες και τις τεχνικές δυσκολίες, αναφέρεται στην κυβερνητική ανακοίνωση.

«Ο κύριος κίνδυνος είναι ότι το Sewol κατασκευάστηκε πριν από περισσότερα από 20 χρόνια, έτσι το κύτος έχει διαβρωθεί», δήλωσε σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ο Παρκ Ιν-γιονγκ, ναύαρχος ε. α, ο οποίος ηγείται του νεσυσταθέντος υπουργείου για τη Δημόσια Ασφάλεια και την Ασφάλεια.

«Και είναι γερμένο στα αριστερά, έτσι καθώς θα προσπαθούμε να το σηκώσουμε μπορεί να υπάρξει μια δομική αποσταθεροποίηση».

Η ανέλκυση του Sewol ήταν κεντρικό αίτημα των οικογενειών των θυμάτων, μερικοί από τους οποίους είπαν ότι η κυβέρνηση τους απογοήτευσε επειδή δεν ανακοίνωσε ένα σχέδιο ανέλκυσης του πλοίου κατά την πρώτη επέτειο της καταστροφής, στις 16 Απριλίου. Οι σοροί εννέα θυμάτων δεν έχουν ακόμη βρεθεί.

Ωστόσο, η πρόεδρος της Νότιας Κορέας Παρκ Γιουν-Χουέ υποσχέθηκε με την ευκαιρία της επίσκεψής της στο νησί Τζίλο κατά την πρώτη επέτειο της τραγωδίας ότι το πλοίο θα ανελκυσθεί «μόλις γίνει δυνατόν» .

Συγγενείς των θυμάτων δήλωσαν πως το σχέδιο για την ανέλκυση του πλοίου ήρθε πολύ αργά.

«Η ανακοίνωση της κυβέρνησης ότι θα ανελκύσει το πλοίο τον Σεπτέμβριο είναι πραγματικά πολύ ανόητη», δήλωσε ο Λι Ναμ-σεόκ, πατέρας ενός από τους νεκρούς.

Η πρόεδρος Παρκ Γιουν-Χουέ δέχεται αυξημένες πολιτικές πιέσεις να αποδεχθεί την παραίτηση που έχει υποβάλει ο πρωθυπουργός μετά τις κατηγορίες για αποδοχή παράνομων κεφαλαίων που απηύθυνε εις βάρος του ένας επιχειρηματίας και πρώην βουλευτής που αυτοκτόνησε.

Το Σάββατο, χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, περιλαμβανομένων μελών των οικογενειών των θυμάτων, πραγματοποίησαν συλλαλητήριο στο κέντρο της Σεούλ για να διαμαρτυρηθούν για αυτό που θεωρούν πως είναι ανικανότητα της κυβέρνησης και κωλυσιεργία σχετικά με την ανέλκυση του πλοίου και τη σύσταση μιας ανεξάρτητης επιτροπής διερεύνησης της τραγωδίας.
Πηγή " Το Βήμα "*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ανέλκυση του νοτιοκορεατικού Sewol μετά από 3 χρόνια*Σχεδόν τρία χρόνια μετά την τραγωδία που στοίχισε τη ζωή σε 304 ανθρώπους, οι περισσότεροι μαθητές του Λυκείου το ναυάγιο του νοτιοκορεατικού *οχηματαγωγού Sewol* αναδύθηκε από τα κύματα.
Στην φωτογραφία του *Associated Press* φαίνεται  το σκουριασμένο και βρώμικο πλευρό από το κουφάρι του πλοίου αυτού των 6.825 τόνων να ξεπροβάλλει ανάμεσα σε δύο τεράστιες σωστικές φορτηγίδες.

Αυτός ο πολύπλοκος ελιγμός –μία από τις πιο σημαντικές επιχειρήσεις ναυαγιαίρεσης ενός ολόκληρου πλοίου που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί ποτέ– πραγματοποιείται καθώς πλησιάζει η τρίτη επέτειος της καταστροφής.
Το οχηματαγωγό είχε βυθιστεί στις 16 Απριλίου 2014 στα ανοικτά της νήσου *Τζίντο* (νοτιοδυτική Νότια Κορέα) σε μια από τις χειρότερες ναυτικές τραγωδίες στην ιστορία της Νότιας Κορέας.
Η ναυαγιαίρεση του πλοίου ήταν μια ουσιαστική διεκδίκηση των οικογενειών των θυμάτων. Εννέα πτώματα, που δεν βρέθηκαν ποτέ, μπορεί να εξακολουθούν να βρίσκονται παγιδευμένα εκεί.
Πολλοί συγγενείς θυμάτων παρατηρούσαν τις επιχειρήσεις από παρακείμενο πλοίο. ¶λλοι πενθούντες συγγενείς βρίσκονται εδώ και τρία χρόνια σΆ έναν καταυλισμό που έχει στηθεί πάνω σΆ έναν λόφο στο Ντονγκεοσάντο, το κοντινότερο νησί στον τόπο του ναυαγίου, σε απόσταση 1,5 χιλιομέτρου.
Περίπου 450 άνθρωποι συμμετέχουν σΆ αυτή την ηράκλεια επιχείρηση. Το οχηματαγωγό ζυγίζει μεταξύ 8.000 και 8.500 τόνων, μαζί με τη λάσπη που έχει συγκεντρωθεί στο εσωτερικό του.
Όταν θα έχει έρθει στην επιφάνεια το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του ναυαγίου, ένα υποβρύχιο σκάφος θα πάρει θέση από κάτω για να το ανεβάσει πλήρως στην επιφάνεια και να το μεταφέρει μέχρι το λιμάνι του Μόκπο.
«Πιστεύουμε πως θα χρειασθούν 12 με 13 ημέρες για να σηκώσουμε το οχηματαγωγό και να το οδηγήσουμε μέχρι το Μόκπο», δήλωσε ο Λι Σέολ-Τζο, αρμόδιος για τις επιχειρήσεις διάσωσης στο υπουργείο.
Το ναυάγιο του Sewol βρισκόταν σε βάθος μεγαλύτερο των 40 μέτρων και οι επιχειρήσεις για την ανέλκυσή του, που προβλεπόταν να πραγματοποιηθούν πέρυσι, είχαν αναβληθεί πολλές φορές εξαιτίας της κακοκαιρίας.
Το ναυάγιο έχει προκαλέσει τραύμα στη χώρα και είχε αντίκτυπο στην προεδρία της *Παρκ Γκέουν-Χιε,* της αρχηγού του κράτους που έχει έκτοτε καθαιρεθεί εξαιτίας ενός πολύκροτου σκανδάλου διαφθοράς.
Το οχηματαγωγό πήρε τρεις ώρες για να βυθιστεί, όμως οι επιβάτες του δεν έλαβαν ποτέ διαταγή να το εκκενώσουν.
*Ο καπετάνιος* του οχηματαγωγού Λι Γιουν-Σέοκ *καταδικάσθηκε σε ισόβια κάθειρξη* για «ανθρωποκτονίες εξ αμελείας» και 14 μέλη του πληρώματος σε ποινές από φυλάκιση 2 ετών μέχρι κάθειρξη 12 ετών.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νότια Κορέα: Ανασύρθηκε το βυθισμένο πλοίο Sewol (φωτο-video)*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/%ce%bd%...%ce%bf-%cf%80/ .

----------


## Ellinis

To ναυάγιο του SEWOL στέκεται πλέον πάνω στην πλατφόρμα προσφέροντας ένα απόκοσμο θέαμα...  :Apologetic: 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν εδω

296439-4355708-The_145_metre_Sewol_ferry_is_brought_to_the_surface_in_a_salvage-a-16_14907038934.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες του κουφαριού του _SEWOL_ από το shipspotting. Η _πρώτη_ από τον περασμένο Ιούλιο, και η _δεύτερη_ πρόσφατη, μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει, είναι γιατί μετά τόσο καιρό δεν γύρισαν το πλοίο σε κανονική - όρθια θέση ώστε να μπορεί να είναι πιό εύκολη η πρόσβαση και οι όποιες αναζητήσεις αγνοουμένων του ναυαγίου. Από τα σχόλια που διάβασα στην δεύτερη φωτό, στο κουφάρι βρέθηκαν τέσσερις σωροί ενώ παραμένουν ακόμα πέντε άνθρωποι αγνοούμενοι.

----------

